# SANboot on ZFS



## chenpc (Jul 1, 2014)

I have an idea about combining ZFS COW/clone/snapshot natural and SANboot. The ZVOL target should not be created until we hit the menu.

This is my prototype demo and code: http://youtu.be/gu_5dCHnfx8


----------

